# drill press chuck



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i think i need to replace the chuck in my dp. is there a certain brand that would be good?? should i think of the jacobs keyless for a drill press. they do sell them for drill presses. ive never done this so i have no experience knowing which to buy?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Levon

Why do you think you need to replace it ?

But yes they do make the keyless for the drill press but they are not cheap,you can get the high end China type or the Jacobs ...


Here's just one link for some
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1660&category=
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_related.php?RelatedID=1204050322
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_related.php?RelatedID=1204050117

=======



levon said:


> i think i need to replace the chuck in my dp. is there a certain brand that would be good?? should i think of the jacobs keyless for a drill press. they do sell them for drill presses. ive never done this so i have no experience knowing which to buy?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The Chinese keyless chucks do not run true, good enough for wood but not for metal. Jacobs are as good as they get Levon.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Levon
> 
> Why do you think you need to replace it ?
> 
> ...


well, the reason i think i need to replace it is when using the 3 inch holesaw this morning, i tightened the arbor and several times on different holesaws, i would hear a ping, and then the arbor would be loose. once while tighteneing it seemed tight then and putting pressure aka hammer on the key it tightened another 5 or 6 rounds..

what do you think?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

Most drill presses don't come with the chuck installed and must be put in by the user,,it sounds like it's not set in right.., 2 x 4 and brass hammer,clean the harbor out and with a good hit set it in place....
But if it's the ring gear in the chuck have them replace it free of charge..,the ring is very light in most and they can snap and you will get the " ping " sound if they are cracked.. 

=======



levon said:


> well, the reason i think i need to replace it is when using the 3 inch holesaw this morning, i tightened the arbor and several times on different holesaws, i would hear a ping, and then the arbor would be loose. once while tighteneing it seemed tight then and putting pressure aka hammer on the key it tightened another 5 or 6 rounds..
> 
> what do you think?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

my reply seems to have disappeared. 

the chuck has worked good for several years and is just now showing problems of not locking down tight. ??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Pop the chuck open,,and take a peek in side...

It's like a walnut shell,,,just tap it and the out side barrel with snap off.

clear as mud I know ...it's a little bit tricky but easy or just get a new one,,The last one I got ,it came from FL..5/8" keyless Jacobs ...if I recall 65.oo bucks...

=======



levon said:


> my reply seems to have disappeared.
> 
> the chuck has worked good for several years and is just now showing problems of not locking down tight. ??


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

what is Fl and if i get a jacobs keyless, should i get a new arbor or will it fit on the old one?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I wouldn't put a keyless on a DP. It's hard enough trying to get a hand drill tight with those. Stay with a key chuck.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Levon,
I did a Google search for "drill press chuck replacement" and came up with a lot of interesting hits. Here is just one you might want to take a look at...
JACOBS DRILL CHUCKS


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks George, ive been working in the shop and havent had time to look, you saved me a lot of time. 

Mike, my dp is a grizzly. the chuck on it looks like it may be a jacobs. anyway it says jt 33 arbor.

i can get a oem for about 18 bucks. not sure, i might should try to get one a little better?? 

what is your opinion


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi LEVON

_FL. = Florida_, the keyless chucks work very well on the drill press and I use one on my metal lathe, just one less tool to keep on hand (key), I would get a new chuck and a new arbor ,they work as a pair and both must be dead on with each other, the numbers will be on the old parts 

=======




levon said:


> what is Fl and if i get a jacobs keyless, should i get a new arbor or will it fit on the old one?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> hi LEVON
> 
> _FL. = Florida_, the keyless chucks work very well on the drill press and I use one on my metal lathe, just one less tool to keep on hand (key), I would get a new chuck and a new arbor ,they work as a pair and both must be dead on with each other, the numbers will be on the old parts
> 
> =======



hahahahahahaha

ok you got me, i thought Fl was some kind of tool company. i thought it was probably a good idea to get the arbor at the same time. 

you use the number off the old keyed chuck to order the keyless one. i think i might call before i order the wrong one, you know how i can mess up,lol. min is a 5/8 chuck , i do know that


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Levon,

Since this is a Grizzly DP. Order a new chuck from them. They have the Jacobs. IMHO, those are the best period.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Levon the same thing happened to my chuck which I replaced about 4 yrs back many years ago.
There's bearings inside that wear down, I'd add a shot of oil to the top and a squirt up chuck and spin the sucker back and forth to work it in. It helped loosen it up a little but it got worse over time.

The best thing you can do is replace it I have a 1 to 16mm Rigid JT3 and it works well even with my rosette cutter.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have to agree with Bj,as I've had no problems with the keyless chuck that I put on my drill press about 6 years ago but on my mill/drill which is a converted drill press that's had slow feed and an X Y table fitted, that's a different matter because when milling there are enormous stresses so I use a keyed Jacobs chuck.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i wonder how this would work?

G8581 1/2" Keyless Drill Chuck, JT33


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That looks like it could be a precision chuck Levon but if you have a full size drill press, a 5/8" chuck would, in the long run be a better proposition based on my own long experience. What say you Bj?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

the reason i ask , in my manual it is listed as an accessory. but my chuck is a 5/8. i can get a 5/8, but it has a different taper than jt33? would that taper matter. it has the m2 taper that fits in dp. isnt that the most important?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

check this one out, it has a jt3 taper

G8583 5/8" Keyless Drill Chuck, JT3

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G1676


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That looks like a decent chuck, just buy a 2MT arbour for it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Now you're cooking with gas 

Many will say having a 5/8" chuck is a bit over kill, not true the 1st.time you want to drill a 1/2" hole a bit over size you will have it made,,it's true some bits are turned down to 1/2" shank size but not all...

=========



levon said:


> check this one out, it has a jt3 taper
> 
> G8583 5/8" Keyless Drill Chuck, JT3
> 
> G1676 Drill Chuck Arbor - MT2/JT3


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks BobJ and Harry.

BobJ, as long as i have a new arbor with the mt 2 taper that my dp uses it shouldnt matter that i would now be using a chuck and arbor that is a jt 3 instead of jt33 right?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

This is one of the time you should call Grizzy,,and give them model number you have ,they have the books ,to make sure all the parts will all fit.. ( many are metric and some are not but a quick call will get it right from the get go)



============



levon said:


> thanks BobJ and Harry.
> 
> BobJ, as long as i have a new arbor with the mt 2 taper that my dp uses it shouldnt matter that i would now be using a chuck and arbor that is a jt 3 instead of jt33 right?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Levon,

Grizzly has an online parts break down (a pdf file), on their web site. Even the owners manual should be found there as well. Just find you're particular drill press. If you can't find what you're looking for, as I suggested earlier, give them a call.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a cheap Jobmate 8 inch bench top drill press (soon to be upgraded to a better floor model hopefully) and everytime I use hole saws that are not quite tight enough to the arbor the entire chuck falls off. It's very annoying. I never have that problem with any other bits no matter what size. Must be a hole saw thing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

" Must be a hole saw thing." nope it's a arbor fit thing..you need to set it right.. 

=======



CanuckGal said:


> I have a cheap Jobmate 8 inch bench top drill press (soon to be upgraded to a better floor model hopefully) and everytime I use hole saws that are not quite tight enough to the arbor the entire chuck falls off. It's very annoying. I never have that problem with any other bits no matter what size. Must be a hole saw thing.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi levon
> 
> This is one of the time you should call Grizzy,,and give them model number you have ,they have the books ,to make sure all the parts will all fit.. ( many are metric and some are not but a quick call will get it right from the get go)
> 
> ...



hi BobJ,


i will call them as soon as possible, i have a heavy workload right now but may be able to call them tomorrow. the chuck has been working ok, but id love to have the keyless chuck and think its probably more accurate and less runout than my present one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Deb, I agree (don't I nearly always) with Bj, hole saws put a lot of stress on the arbour, make sure it and the socket are perfectly clean and dry with no nibs, fully open the chuck, place a piece of hard wood on the table and lower the quill with quick thumps, this has cured my problems over the years.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok Thanks BJ and Harry. I haven't been opening the chuck when I tap it back in. I'll give that a try.


----------

